# Gear Lube



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Any recommendations for an equivalent for the Ariens L-3 Synthetic Severe-Duty Gear Lube, I have the Aluminum gear case (Ariens Model # 926002)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There is an Ariens engineer who recommends only using the Ariens stuff. Of course all manufacturers do that. Maybe you could order it online?

Here is what he has posted in other places though:


> The Ariens L3 stuff is top shelf. It's a proprietary synthetic 75W-140 GL5 MT1 with a special EP formulation.


----------



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

any suggestions on where to order it from in Canada?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I would try your local Ariens dealer (not the depot). If Ariens is still having it made for their machines, the dealers should be able to get it.


----------



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

No local dealers around  hoping to order online if possible.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I have found the ask a question area on the Ariens website to be extremely helpful. They always answer quite promptly. I would try them ScubaPro. Failing that, you might try giving whatever dealer is geographically closest to you a call. They will likely send you a tube if you give them your credit card number. Go on the Ariens website to find your closest dealer.
Good Luck.
Larry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

There's also these guys, but they are in the U.S. Home
So shipping etc. etc.


----------



## ScubaPro16 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Blue Hill!!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pardon the dumb question Scuba...but when you say Aluminum gear case that means there are NO Yellow metals inside of your machines gear case I am assuming??? Hence the use of GL-5???


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Pardon the dumb question Scuba...but when you say Aluminum gear case that means there are NO Yellow metals inside of your machines gear case I am assuming??? Hence the use of GL-5???


Doesn't matter. The L3 GL5 formulation is safe for yellow (copper based) metals (MT1 spec, special EP additives).


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ohhhh ok...Thanks Snowmann!


----------

